# zegswijze



## Chimel

Hallo allemaal,

Hoe begrijp je het woord "zegswijze", kun je daar voorbeelden van geven?

In een discoursanalyse schrijft iemand dat zijn materiaal bestaat uit allerlei woordkeuzes, metaforen, *zegswijzen*... Van Dale geeft als vertaling "locution", "expression". Dit is een vrij algemeen concept: "naar huis gaan" is bv een "locution/expression". Maar is dat wel een zegswijze?

Als ik Wikipedia raadpleeg, dan is er een artikel "Gezegde/zegswijze", waar ik lees: "Een zegswijze vormt een volledige zin die vrijwel onveranderlijk is en een onpersoonlijk onderwerp (er, dat, het,...) heeft". Het is dus een langere woordgroep, die eerder bij een spreekwoord aansluit. Als voorbeelden worden gegeven "Er is stront aan de knikker", "Dat mag Joost weten". Dit zijn geen "locutions" in het Frans.

Wat denkt het forum?


----------



## Peterdg

Ik weet niet wat ik erover denk, maar ik kan wel zeggen wat van Dale (1989) erover zegt.



> spreekwijze, vaste woordverbinding om een bep. begrip op geijkte wijze uit te drukken (van spreekwoord wel te onderscheiden, daar een zegswijze geen morele sententie inhoudt en bovendien passen zegswijzen zich voor zover nodig aan het zinsverband aan): _"Wij leven hier als God in Frankrijk" bavat de zegswijze "leven als God in Frankrijk"._


----------



## Chimel

Bedankt, Peter. Ik denk dat ik dan voor de algemene vertaling "expression" zal kiezen. Het is niet zeer nauwkeurig, maar dan speel ik zeker.


----------



## eno2

Mijn spontane reactie was dat zegswijze  een overkoepelende uitdrukking is voor allerlei manieren van zeggen, spreekwijze, plus spreuken en uitdrukingen, etc etc

Deze opvatting blijkt echter die van de volksmond te zijn.

Van Dale Online:




> zegswijze
> zegs·wij·ze zelfstandig naamwoord • de ] • zegswijzen
> 1 vaste, idiomatische verbinding van woorden, met een figuurlijke of metonymische betekenis, die vrijwel altijd op zichzelf een zin vormt en steeds een onpersoonlijk subject
> heeft vormvariant zegswijs zegswijzen
> 
> *In de volksmond wordt het woord zegswijze wel gebruikt als overkoepelende benaming voor uitdrukkingen, gezegden, spreuken, spreekwoorden, gevleugelde woorden en aforismen. Strikt genomen vormen zegswijzen een deelverzameling van de idiomatische verbindingen van een taal.* Zegswijzen zijn dus vaste woordcombinaties die als geheel een figuurlijke betekenis hebben. Ze onderscheiden zich van uitdrukkingen en gezegden doordat ze op zichzelf een zin vormen, een onpersoonlijk onderwerp hebben (bv. het, dat, er) en vrijwel onveranderlijk zijn. Voorbeelden van zegswijzen zijn: er is stront aan de knikker, dat is een rib uit mijn lijf, het regent pijpenstelen, dat is een mijl op zeven, dat is huilen met de pet op en het is een fluitje van een cent.In dit woordenboek worden zegswijzen, gezegden en uitdrukkingen niet afzonderlijk gelabeld; ze worden gezamenlijk gepresenteerd onder de verzamelnaam ‘uitdrukkingen’.



De dichtste synoniemen lijken 'uitdrukking' en 'spreuk' te zijn (synoniemennet). Mijn Kramers geeft als vertaling 'expression' en 'locution'

Bij Linguee is de verdeling van voorbeelden zo:

expression: 7
dit, qui dit,comme on dit: 7
proverbe 2
adage 2
formule 1
maxime 1
locution...... 0


----------



## Chimel

Bedankt, Eno, heel interessant. Maar ik ben niet zeker dat de auteur van het stuk (hoewel met taal bezig) de "goede" (volgens Van Dale) definitie heeft gebruikt...

"Spreuk" lijkt mij alleszins geen synoniem, wat ook synoniemennet mag zeggen.


----------



## eno2

Chimel said:


> Bedankt, Eno, heel interessant. Maar ik ben niet zeker dat de auteur van het stuk (hoewel met taal bezig) de "goede" (volgens Van Dale) definitie heeft gebruikt...
> 
> "Spreuk" lijkt mij alleszins geen synoniem, wat ook synoniemennet mag zeggen.


De inschatting was helemaal van mezelf. De andere synoniemen liggen namelijk nog verder af. Synoniemennet draagt geen gewicht als autoriteit en drukt ook geen voorkeur uit. . Het werkt meer als een thesaurus, zeer interessant voor volledige betekenissenvelden in één oogopslag als je over de grafische  versie beschikt...


----------



## Red Arrow

Chimel said:


> Bedankt, Eno, heel interessant. Maar ik ben niet zeker dat de auteur van het stuk (hoewel met taal bezig) de "goede" (volgens Van Dale) definitie heeft gebruikt...
> 
> "Spreuk" lijkt mij alleszins geen synoniem, wat ook synoniemennet mag zeggen.


Een spreuk kan soms een zegswijze zijn, hoor. Maar niet altijd. Soms is een spreuk iets voor een tovenaar.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik zou een "spreuk" geen zegswijze noemen. Heel vaak lijkt "spreuk" iets als wijsheid, of toch iets belerends, te suggereren: een zeispreuk ("..., zei de boer, en hij ...") bv., of een uitspraak die enige macht heeft.

Ik denk bij "zegswijze" vaak aan een "manier van zeggen": wat je zegt is niet waarom het gaat, wel de wijze waarop. Ik denk zelfs dat een "uitdrukking" als zodanig zelden het onderwerp omvat.


----------



## Chimel

Het probleem voor mij is: wanneer je in het Frans _façon/manière de parler_ zegt, dan impliceert dat een niet-standaard zegswijze, "zo te zeggen", "bij manier van spreken". Ik zie geen andere mogelijkheid dan _expression_ om het begrip zonder deze connotatie te vertalen.


----------



## ThomasK

Nee, hoor, zo had ik het ook niet bedoeld. Ik probeerde met die woordontleding aan te geven hoe je "zegswijze" in principe kon begrijpen...


----------

